# A couple of oldies!



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

I've had this watch so long that I can't remember where I got it from!!, I think it may have been from the Bay !!

As I think Dim is French for Sun then I presume the day is in French!!

I think I've mentioned this beforwe and someone suggested the name may have been 'Carlton' but somehow the N was erased!, I did a bit of Googling and found a couple more with the exact same name!!










Next up is a really nice old fancy lugs Bulova! It's in great condition inside and out and keeps good time :thumbsup:



















Cyma Navystar...










Edox..










A couple of cheapo Ingersoll..










Montine of Switzerlan, 25J auto..










Another Montine but this one says 'French ebauch' at the bottom of the dial!!!










An old Sub Sec's Oris that my dad gave me years before he passed..










Solid 9ct gold Rodania that I bought from the sales corner on here some years ago, The mainspring has let go so I think i'll have to send it in for a replacement 



















Another solid gold watch that I bought from the bootsale for 50p, The chap said it needed a battery! I tried winding it but it was painful as there was no grip on the crown! I put it in my pocket and forgot about it, When I remembered, It was still going so I took it into a local watch repaiers, He charged £15 for a crown and kept the gold one!!, A month later the maionspring broke so another £20 saw a new spring and a service!! Was well chuffed but that was at another shop!!



















Sackville, I think this was cheap from a bootsale though I can't remember for sure!!

It goes like a good un and is a nice li'l trench watch..










Sorna..










Uno Sea Lord..










That will do for now I think..

John :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Real pleasure to see these oldies, like the Uno though don't know much about the company.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

If memory serves, I bought the Uno from an antiques centre, I liked the look of in and had to have it, It wasn't cheap but I can't actually remember how much it was!!, I can just remember keeping on going back to look at it!! I had made my mind up though!! :thumbsup:

John :yes:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Very nice collection,ihave 7 small oldies myself and i woudnt swop them for the world :thumbsup:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

taffyman said:


> Very nice collection,ihave 7 small oldies myself and i woudnt swop them for the world :thumbsup:


http://http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n502/groovygramps34/IMG_0074_zpscmpqwdvk.jpg

Thanks for your comment, here is a pic of 5 of them :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

taffyman said:


> taffyman said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice collection,ihave 7 small oldies myself and i woudnt swop them for the world :thumbsup:
> ...


Very nice Taffy :thumbsup:

The Omega looks a very nice dress watch :thumbsup:

John :smile:


----------



## tristar (Jan 3, 2016)

nice watches i have a collection mostly sourced from boot sales and collectors fairs ,and of course the old flea bay .


----------

